
AMD Ryzen Threadripper 2990WX Overclocked to 6 GHz on All 32 Cores LN2 Cooling - gscott
https://wccftech.com/amd-ryzen-threadripper-2990wx-world-record-oc-6-ghz-32-cores-ln2/
======
nisa
Looking forward to Zen2, maybe there will be some cheap and fast and low-
energy Ryzen.

